# Safe Woods for Rats?



## SoaringRat (Apr 18, 2016)

Since I know it's Pine that causes issues, over the years I've slowly lumped all types of wood, except apple and willow, together as being bad. I know that's not true.

What types of woods are safe for ratties to have in their cages or play around, chew on, etc?


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

I found this list written for rats on TheSpruce website.

*"Safe wood"*

apple
arbutus
ash
bamboo cane
blackberrry
blackcurrant
cholla
coconut shell
cottonwood
crabapple
dogwood
grapevine
hawthorn
hazelnut
kiwi
linden
manzanita
mulberry
pear
pecan
pine
poplar
quince
rose hip
sycamore
*"Bad wood"*


abale/esia
alder
almond (can produce cyanide)
apricot
aspen
balsam fir
beech
birch
black locust
blackwood
bog wood
boxwood
buddleia
cashew
cedar
cherry
citrus (all citrus woods including lemon, orange, lime, etc.)
cocobolo
cypress/bald cypress
dahoma
ebony
elang/mukulungu
elder/elderberry
elm
eucalyptus
fig/cape fig
fir
goncalo alves
greenheart
hemlock

horse chestnut
iroko
juniper
kapok
laurel
magnolia
mahogany
mansonia
maple
mimosa
mopane/mopani
myrtle
nectarine
oak/cork
obeche/abachi
okuhaba/yungu
oleander
olive
opepe/kussia
paduak
pau ferro
peach
peroba rosa
pine (fresh pine is toxic as are pinecones)
plum
plywood
prune
purpleheart
quebracho
redwood
rosewood
satinwood
sassafras



sequoia
snakewood
spruce
teak
walnut
wenge
willow
yew
yunnan
zebrawood


----------



## SeinfeldMom (Feb 25, 2017)

But that list includes pine in the "good woods"


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Kiln dried pine is generally reguarded as safe these days. It is personal prefrence on if someone wants to use it or not. 

Many people use and swear by it.

It is just up to each person to research and decide on their own for it.


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Why is Aspen on the list of bad woods?


----------

